# Kaufberatung / Skeen vs. Slide



## Skyp3r (15. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon seit längerer Zeit stiller Mitleser. Nun wird aber Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. 
Nach einer langen Verletzungspause (ca. 6 Jahre) möchte ich wieder mit dem Biken beginnen. Ich bin früher ausschließlich Downhill gefahren, da man ja aber auch nicht jünger wird, hat sich die Bikerichtung etwas geändert. Ab jetzt soll der Berg auch aufwärts mit dem Bike erklommen werden und nicht wie früher bequem per Lift.

Der Freundeskreis ist schon länger mit dem Bike aktiv, hauptsächlich Touren in der Nähe, ab und an mal ein Wochenende in Italien und Co.. Da möchte ich mich nun anschließen und benötige hier noch das passende Bike. Nach langer Recherche und Erfahrungen von Bekannten habe ich mich für Radon entschieden, nun fehlt nur noch das Model. Hier bin ich mir aber noch ziemlich unschlüssig und hoffe auf eure Hilfe. Ich schwanke derzeit zwischen dem Slide 150 8.0 und dem Skeen 120 8.0.

Wie schon oben kurz beschrieben geht es sowohl bergauf, als aber auch bergab. Hauptsächlich Tagestouren, geplant ist aber auch das ein oder andere Bikewochenende in den Bergen. Für den täglich "Strassengebrauch" kommt der Drahtesel sicherlich dann auch mal zum Einsatz.

Da ich leider knapp 450 km von Bonn entfernt bin, kann ich nicht mal "schnell" im Megastore vorbeischauen und testen. Auch die Radon Service Partner in meiner Nähe haben leider keine Bikes zum Testen vor Ort. Da wäre dann auch die Größenfrage zu klären. Zu mir: 1.79 m und 70 Kg, Schrittlänge müsste ich noch ausmessen.

Meine Tendenz geht gefühlstechnisch eher zum Skeen, bin aber schon auf eure Tipps und Hinweise gespannt...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. März 2016)

Hallo Skyp3r,
bei deiner Vorgeschichte, kann ich mir nur vorstellen, daß du mit dem Slide glücklicher wirst.
Trotz den 150 mm FW sind die Bikes heutzutage bzw. auch das Slide, super tourentauglich.
Gruß Grobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (15. März 2016)

Muss Grobi da zu 100% recht geben.
Da du sicherlich den ein oder anderen Drop mit deiner Vorgeschichte mitnehmen wirst....
Ich hab noch das "alte" Slide (Oldschool 26") mit dem ich alles fahre (Uphill und Downhill), auch täglich zur Arbeit mit Wald und Asphalt und würde niemals tauschen wollen!


----------



## Skyp3r (15. März 2016)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten. Zu meiner Vorgeschichte sei noch gesagt, das ich Downhill Anfänger war und keine Riesendrops oder ähnliches gesprungen bin


----------



## MadCyborg (15. März 2016)

Ich hab seit zwei Monaten ein Slide 130 8.0 (29er) und bin ziemlich glücklich damit. Ich würde wohl auch hier zum Slide raten, weil:
-mehr Federweg
-keine Fox-Zeugs (Wartungskosten?)
-Schnippiestütze an Bord (würde ich nie nie wieder drauf verzichten, es sei denn ich will bergab keinen Spaß)
Zur Größe kann ich nix sagen, ich bin viel länger (bei 198cm passt mir das 22"-29er sehr gut).
Einen heißen Tip kann ich die aber gleich vorab geben: ich würde die Kassette sofort gegen eine mit Spidern tauschen. Ich bin jetzt gute 300km gefahren und wollte auf einen anderen Test-LRS umbauen. Die Kassette hat sich aber schon derart in den Freilauf gefressen, dass ich sie vermutlich nur noch runterkriege, indem ich die Niete rausbohre und die Ritzel dann einzeln abfrickel. Das ist natürlich nicht direkt Radon-spezifisch, aber doch irgendwie unglücklich kombiniert. Aber was solls, irgendwo muss der (sehr gute!) Preis ja herkommen.


----------



## punki69 (15. März 2016)

...bin auch schon das slide 130 gefahren,geht gut bergauf und auch super bergab,fahre jetzt aber ein slide carbon 160,und geil wie man damit überall hoch kommt und runter natürlich auch noch viel schneller.eigentlich wollte ich ja mein oldschool 26er zr-race als winterrad nutzen,aber,...äääh,das slide macht soviel bock......würde dir das slide 150 empfehlen!!!!gruß punki


----------



## Skyp3r (17. März 2016)

Bin zwar etwas überrascht das alle "Pro Slide" sind, da ich mir zwecks dem Federweg etwas meine Gedanken gemacht habe, aber die Tendenz ist ja eindeutig.  Könntet ihr mir noch Tipps bezüglich der Größe geben - 27.5 oder 29? 27.5 verspielter, kurviger? 29 tourentauglicher? Ich hoffe ja immer noch darauf das der Service-Partner vielleicht mal eins der Radon Bikes zum Testen rein bekommt.


----------



## MadCyborg (17. März 2016)

Na das 29er gibts nur mit 130mm Federweg. Sonst kann ich zur Größe nicht viel sagen. Bei meiner Länge kommt eigentlich nichts anderes als 29" in Frage, bei dir ist es ganz sicher Geschmackssache.


----------



## punki69 (17. März 2016)

...bin 1,77m und kann zwischen m und l wählen,fahre m,ist verspielter...


----------



## punki69 (17. März 2016)

....ach ja,radon veranstaltet diverse testivals,gucke mal auf ihre seite,vielleicht ist was in deiner nähe...


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (18. März 2016)

ganz klar in M !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr89 (6. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich vor der gleichen Entscheidung stehe, wie Skyp3r im Frühjahr, bin ich so frech und nutze den Thread für meine Zwecke. Vlt. kann Skyp3r ja auch über seine Erfahrung mit dem Bike berichten und ob das Rad seine Erwartungen erfüllt.

Zu meinem Anliegen. Nach dem vor etwa einem Jahr mein Hardtail geklaut wurde, sind nun die finanziellen Möglichkeiten gegeben, mir ein neues MTB zuzulegen.  Ein Radon Hardtail (Race 27.5) der letzten Saison (52cm Rahmenhöhe) konnte ich probefahren und war begeistert vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. 

Haupteinsatzgebiet werden Trails und Tagestouren im Nordschwarzwald und der Pfalz sein. D.h. uphill mit dem Rad sollte nicht zur Tortur werden, es sollte allerdings auch Entwicklungspotential für etwas anspruchsvollere Abfahren vorhanden sein. Krasse Downhill-Action ist aber sicher nicht vorgesehen.

Da der Schwerpunkt doch eher auf dem Tourenfahren liegen sollte, bin ich vorerst beim Skeen 120 8.0 hängengeblieben. Bei einem Aufpreis von 100€ lässt sich zur Zeit auch direkt das Slide 150 8.0 HD erstehen; verlockend. Ist der Aufpreis gut investiert oder schieße ich mit Slide eher über das Ziel hinaus? ;-)

Meine Daten: 179cm, 70kg, 88cm Schrittweite -> Tendiere zum 20" (L) Rahmen.

Dank und Gruß
Marcel


----------



## SkeenRider (7. September 2016)

Hi

Ich hab ein Skeen 120 9.0 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich würde dir auch eher das 9.0 empfehlen wegen der Vario Stütze da du auch was DH fahren willst. Für Anspruchsvolle Abfahrten sollten die 120mm Federweg reichen ich bin bisher noch nicht ans Limit gekommen und da waren schon grobe Abfahrten dabei. Beim Slide 8.0 HD ist eine 1x11 Gruppe verbaut was denke ich nicht so Tourentauglich ist und mit denn 100€ aufpreis schießt du dann eher am Tourentauglichen Ziel vorbei. Die 2x11 XT Gruppe beim 9.0 finde ich perfekt für Touren. Mal davon abgesehen ist das Skeen auch was leichter als das Slide. Kurz und Knapp gesagt ich habe die gleichen Ansprüche wie du und das Skeen ist das perfekte Fahrrad für mich. Die 300 € Aufpreis zum Skeen 9.0 lohnen sich auf jeden Fall und für 1999€ bekommst du ein perfekt ausgestattetes Fahrrad. Mehr Fahrrad für das Geld wirst du nicht bekommen. Ich bin 1.83m, Schrittlänge 88cm und ich habe ein 20 Zoll Rahmen.


----------



## mr89 (7. September 2016)

Hi,

danke für deine sehr hilfreiche Einschätzung. Wird nun tatsächlich das Skeen 120 9.0.


----------



## SkeenRider (7. September 2016)

Gern geschehen. Du wirst das Skeen einfach lieben ;-) wie gesagt mehr Fahrrad für 1999€ wirst du nirgendwo anders bekommen. Viel Spaß auf jedenfall damit und denk daran es bei "Zeigt her eure Radons" zu präsentieren. LG

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chris-s7 (8. September 2016)

Bevor du das Sken kaufst, guck dir mal das Slide 130 9.0an Ja ist etwas teurer, aber dafür 29" ich mag es sehr, vor allem spart es meiner Meinung kraft und rollt schöner


----------



## filiale (8. September 2016)

chris-s7 schrieb:


> Bevor du das Sken kaufst, guck dir mal das Slide 130 9.0an Ja ist etwas teurer, aber dafür 29" ich mag es sehr, vor allem spart es meiner Meinung kraft und rollt schöner


bist du beide räder auf der gleichen strecke gefahren oder ist es nur eine vermutung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (8. September 2016)

Jetzt macht den armen junge nicht verrückt wegen der Laufrad Größe. Fakt ist das Slide ist schwerer als das Skeen. Wenn er auch ein wenig Spaß bergab haben will sind die verspielten 27,5 doch genau richtig. Das Skeen 120 9.0 ist meiner Meinung nach ein guter Kompromiss für etwas DH und Touren mit dem Schwerpunkt auf Tourentauglichkeit. Mir gefällt auch nicht zu 100% der Mix Shimano Schaltung und Magura Bremse am Slide. Beim Skeen sieht das ganze dank I spec ordentlicher und aufgeräumter aus. Kurz und knapp gesagt  hier lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht die 200€ Aufpreis zum Slide. Das Skeen 120 9.0 ist ein tolles Tourenbike mit genug Bergab Potenzial Punkt aus. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## chris-s7 (8. September 2016)

Ja ich bin beide gefahren in Bonn. Ich habe mich auf dem 29"wohler gefühlt. Und das Magiers shimano Dinge da ist kein Problem. Das Rad ist super.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2016)

vor der haustür auf der strasse läßt sich sowas nicht wirklich testen...


----------



## mr89 (16. September 2016)

Es hat ein wenig gedauert, aber heute ist mein Skeen 120 9.0 dann endlich angekommen. Ich habe natürlich eine ausgedehnte Feierabendrunde mit dem neuen Bike gedreht und bin echt begeistert. Bergauf ging es gut voran und Bergab hat das Gerät echt Laune gemacht. Den Ein oder Anderen Sprung hat das Rad locker weggesteckt. Morgen geht es dann auf eine längere Tour. Bilder werden dann nachgereicht 
Btw. danke für den Tipp zum upgrade auf das 9.0, allein die Vario-Sattelstütze ist der Hit 

Ich habe mich bewusst für ein 27.5 entschieden, da ich das agille Fahrverhalten von meinem 26er echt gemocht hab.


----------



## SkeenRider (23. September 2016)

Ich habe ja gesagt die 1999€ lohnen sich auf jeden Fall. Die Austattung ist einfach unschlagbar (Alleine die Reverb Stütze ist echt ein Traum) und der Spass mit dem Skeen auch. Was die Laufradgröße usw angeht sind wir uns auch einer Meinung die 27,5 machen einfach mehr Spass :-D.


----------



## Piercer (2. Januar 2017)

Gibts hier noch was Neues? Bei mir ist es das gleiche, Skeen oder Slide. Bin bisher Cube Stereo und Canyon Nerve Al 9.9 gefahren.


----------



## Skyp3r (2. Januar 2017)

Piercer schrieb:


> Gibts hier noch was Neues? Bei mir ist es das gleiche, Skeen oder Slide. Bin bisher Cube Stereo und Canyon Nerve Al 9.9 gefahren.



Ich habe mich für das Slide entschieden und bin superhappy damit. Falls du auch nur ein bisschen downhill fahren möchtest bzw. springen, dann nehm auf jeden Fall das Slide.


----------



## SkeenRider (2. Januar 2017)

Es kommt drauf an wo dein Schwerpunkt liegt. Ich bin ein Skeen 120 9.0 gefahren und aktuell fahre ich ein Slide 150 9.0. Das Skeen mag es schnell und sportlich. Im Uphill ist das Skeen eine Rakete im Downhill recht straff. Das Slide dagegen ist im Uphill Träger man merkt das Gewicht. Im Downhill ist es eine Rakete extrem schlugfreudig was sich sicherer und besserer anfühlt. Bei längeren Touren finde ich das Slide angenehmer die Sitzposition ist entspannter und man kommt nicht in Versuchung best Zeiten zu erzielen. Kurz gefasst Skeen: Sportlich, schnell,recht Straff, Tourentauglich mit stärke im Uphill. Slide: Entspannt, komfortabel Schlugfreudig, Tourentauglich mit Stärke im Downhill. Mir persönlich macht das Slide mehr Spaß weil es im Downhill einfach ein Rakete ist. Ich bin auch mehr der entspannte Tourenfahrer. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piercer (3. Januar 2017)

Fahre schon lange MTB, aber keine Parks oder wenig krassen Downhill. Das reicht ein Skeen vollkommen aus, oder? Wie ist genau der Preisunterschied 120 9.0 zum 150 9.0 ?


----------



## oggy179 (13. Januar 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen,
ich bin beim Stöbern hier gelandet und weil ich mir vor vier Wochen dieselben Fragen gestellt habe wollte ich Mal kurz meine Eindrücke kundtun. 
Bei mir war die Ausgangslage sehr ähnlich. Aufgrund des guten Preis\ Leistungs- Verhältnis bin ich bei Radon gelandet bei denen Ende letzten Jahres alle 2016er Räder noch Mal reduziert waren.
Als ich Urlaub hatte bin ich nach Bonn gefahren und habe sowohl das Slide als auch das Skeen Probe gefahren, soweit dort möglich. 
Geworden ist es das Skeen 120 9.0. Es ist leichter, wendiger und für meinen Geschmack fast perfekt ausgelegt für Touren. Der Eindruck hat sich mehr als bestätigt als wir nach Weihnachten mit sechs Leuten eine 60 km Tour über den Herrmannsweg gemacht haben und ich einen direkten Vergleich hatte. 
Fazit: Für den Preis ein perfektes Touren-Rad für meine Anforderungen.
Das Einzige was mich ein klein wenig stört ist die Höhe des Vorbaus, die werde ich noch etwas ändern da ich gerne etwas aufrechter sitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piercer (16. Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------

